# VE Pro 6 -- your opinion on upgrading now?



## JohnG (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi there,

I have been traveling for a few weeks and lost the thread on where VE Pro 6 stands. I have very high confidence in Vienna's software -- very high. Despite that, before installing, I thought I'd ask the community if there is anything to consider.

Mac: VE Pro used inside Digital Performer, running El Capitan. I use VE Pro to host Kontakt 5.x, Play 5.0, Trilian, Omnisphere, and a number of other soft synths.

PCs: VE Pro used as a host in Windows 10 for Kontakt 5.x and Play 5.0

I am about to start another project and have finished everything, so it's that rare moment when it's somewhat safe to do this.

Thank you,

John


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 15, 2016)

Do it.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 15, 2016)

+1 works fine now.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2016)

I haven't had a single problem with VEPro 6. Love it. Although I doubt my demands are of the same scale, my forever growing 700+ track template is running amazingly well and without a single hiccup so far.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 15, 2016)

I've VEPro 6, networked in to MacPro5,1 and 2 MacMini's. Works well and largely sits in the background. Uses very little CPU or memory. It just works.
Even better performance from it and Logic Pro now I've upgraded the MacPro with Flash SSDs, and getting average of 1800MB/sec write / 3200MB/sec write


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 15, 2016)

Maybe I'll go for it as well. Thanks, all!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Sep 15, 2016)

I just upgraded on 7 computers and all of them are working flawlessly! Its stable and working great for me.


----------



## John Zuker (Sep 15, 2016)

How about with Logic? Have the bugs been worked out?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 15, 2016)

John Zuker said:


> How about with Logic? Have the bugs been worked out?




Yes.


----------



## John Zuker (Sep 15, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Yes.


Thanks!


----------



## phil_wc (Sep 15, 2016)

Working fine on my Win8.1


----------



## DMerkel (Sep 15, 2016)

It's running great for me (definite performance boost over v5): running on local network, with all machines running Win 10, with DP9 for the DAW; samples run under VEP6, including numerous Kontakt and EW libraries and on occasion SampleTank. Love to hear your thoughts if you pick it up.

Edit: I experienced a few bugs in one of the earliest releases, but VSL was quick to remedy.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone still on W7?


----------



## URL (Sep 16, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Anyone still on W7?



Yepp on my Pc slave.


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 16, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> I just upgraded on 7 computers and all of them are working flawlessly! Its stable and working great for me.


Wow! 7 computers. Must have taken a whole day to upgrade them to VEP6


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2016)

Super conservative here (i.e. -- all 4 puters still W7) - good to hear these 'better' reports. On next break will install (bought weeks ago)


----------



## John Zuker (Sep 16, 2016)

And no problems loading Metaframes created in v5 (or v4) into v6? I assume that's what most of you guys with the huge multi pc/mac templates are doing anyway?
I'm just making due on a single MacPro. Should I just build templates from scratch after updating to 6?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2016)

John Zuker said:


> And no problems loading Metaframes created in v5 (or v4) into v6? I assume that's what most of you guys with the huge multi pc/mac templates are doing anyway?
> I'm just making due on a single MacPro. Should I just build templates from scratch after updating to 6?


Yes - same question for me. I have hundreds of tracks on VEPRO 5 I need to seamlessly open in 6 - no problems?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2016)

Also - has anyone had issues with their previous templates. In other words, does this new version require a completely new rebuild of template? Of course I can do this but will take some planning with 800+ tracks. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ed buller (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi

i have had issues but the latest version has fixed them. It is fine with old templates and the load times and ability to turn off the tracks makes for a much faster template. 

e


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 16, 2016)

2 problems- Applies Acoustic Systems plugins don't open, and the computer can't shut off with a metaframe loaded because it needs to unload everything. I'm told they're working on that. Simple fixes- unload the AAS instruments, and close VEP before you shut down the computer.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks Ed - I'll take the plunge tomorrow. Just been tough to leave what - for me - has been the most stable version of VEPRO (5.latest).


----------



## artomatic (Sep 17, 2016)

VEP 6 is working great here. Thinking of using a slave. I know I have to install the VEP 6 on that computer, but how do you manage the Vienna Key for that computer? Unplug from the main and plug to the slave before it launches?
I apologize if this question is hijacking this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 17, 2016)

artomatic said:


> VEP 6 is working great here. Thinking of using a slave. I know I have to install the VEP 6 on that computer, but how do you manage the Vienna Key for that computer? Unplug from the main and plug to the slave before it launches?
> I apologize if this question is hijacking this thread. Thanks!


Buy a second vienna key / steinberg e-licenser. You are given separate license for this purpose.


----------



## artomatic (Sep 17, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Buy a second vienna key / steinberg e-licenser. You are given separate license for this purpose.



Thanks for your response! Appreciate it.


----------



## jonathanwright (Sep 18, 2016)

It was working fine for me up until the latest update, now it hangs when Kontakt attempts to load samples at 'Working on sample data cache, please wait..'. So I can't load any of my templates.


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 18, 2016)

VEP6 is working great on my PC slace. But when I connect it to the local host on my Mac as the master, it keeps crashing when Logic tries to connect to it. I thought it was the Logic project. So I created a new one and it did the same thing. It connect to the instance and then after a bit it crashes. SO I then created a new server project as I thought it might be a correct template then. Still does the same thing. Any one else having issues with VEP connecting locally on a Mac. It seems to only crash when a DAW tries to connect to an instance. I've also tried with it coupled and decoupled, and it does the same thing.


----------



## URL (Sep 18, 2016)

None issue from vp5-vep6-working perfect 348 tracks template Mac Pro- Pc Slave setup and NO virus protect!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 18, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> VEP6 is working great on my PC slace. But when I connect it to the local host on my Mac as the master, it keeps crashing when Logic tries to connect to it. I thought it was the Logic project. So I created a new one and it did the same thing. It connect to the instance and then after a bit it crashes. SO I then created a new server project as I thought it might be a correct template then. Still does the same thing. Any one else having issues with VEP connecting locally on a Mac. It seems to only crash when a DAW tries to connect to an instance. I've also tried with it coupled and decoupled, and it does the same thing.


I am having exactly the same issues. It is driving me mad as this is half of my template.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 18, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am having exactly the same issues. It is driving me mad as this is half of my template.




Any chance that either of you are not using the same version of VE Pro 6 on both your master and slave?


----------



## wbacer (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm not sure if anyone else is experiencing this but here is a problem that I'm having with VEPro6 using a single Mac Pro 12 core, latest version of El Capitan and the latest version of Logic X.
I contacted VSL and this is where we are at the moment.
----------------
VSL Support,
I love your new VEPro 6 interface but it’s not loading each individual instrument's GUI at startup.
When I open VEPro Server each instance comes up black.














At startup, I see this...........................This is what I want to see.

For example, to get from the black screen to the screen when I can see the instrument's GUI, I have to right click on the instrument name, select channels, unload and reload Kontakt, then close the channel window.
Even after saving each individual instance and also the Server Project, each time I reboot VEPro server, each instance defaults back to the black screen.
Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?
The instruments are loading and I can play them in Logic but I just can't see each instrument's GUI in VEPro 6.
How can I set this up so that by default, each instrument's GUI loads automatically?
I'm using Kontakt 5.6 and Play 5.
Please advise, thanks.
Wayne
--------------
Hi Wayne,

Kontakt 5.6 indeed has a graphics problem in the currently available build of VE Pro 6, but our developers already attempted to fix it.

Here are direct links to the latest beta versions, which should address the issue, in case you want to give them a shot:

http://beta.vsl.co.at/user/ViennaEnsemblePro-OSX-6.0.15311.zip
http://beta.vsl.co.at/user/ViennaEnsemblePro-WIN-6.0.15311.exe

Please let me know wether they solve the problem!

Best regards from Vienna,
Marnix Veenenbos
--
VSL Support
[email protected]
--------------------
Hi Marnix,
Thanks you for your quick reply.
This appears to be a step in the right direction.
Usually, on my Mac, when I open a VEPro server project, I double click on the specific project icon from the finder and it opens.
When I do that with your latest update, all I get is this and the project will not open at all.




If I open a new VEPro server project and from the VEPro pull down menu select open project and open an existing project, the project will open.
Once the project is open most of the Kontakt instance GUI's will load. Some do not.
None of the East West Play instance GUI's appear which has nothing to do with Kontakt.
It appears the your team needs to keep working on this as it’s not there yet.
Thanks again,
Wayne
------------
I hope some of this is helpful. I'm still waiting to hear back from VSL support.
Also the beta version they emailed me crashed a lot so I went back and reinstalled their latest official release of VEPro6.(build 6.0.15264)


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Sep 18, 2016)

wbacer said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else is experiencing this but here is a problem that I'm having with VEPro6 using a single Mac Pro 12 core, latest version of El Capitan and the latest version of Logic X.
> I contacted VSL and this is where we are at the moment.
> ----------------
> VSL Support,
> ...



Same here with Kontakt, no problems with Play so far. It's there, you can use it, but you just do not see it. If you freeze and unfreeze the Kontakt-Instance, it appears, but unfortunately it's gone again, when you load the Meta-Frame the next time. Support said, they are working on it, so cross fingers they solve this soon !


----------



## John Zuker (Sep 18, 2016)

Yup. Same problem here. I can hear Kontakt. Just can't see it unless I disable/enable etc.. Thanks for reaching out to VSL.


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 18, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Any chance that either of you are not using the same version of VE Pro 6 on both your master and slave?



Hey Jay, I updated my Mac (the master) to the latest version - 6.0.15264. I haven't updated my PC yet. It's on 6.0.15180. And this one is running fine.

So do you think there's an issue with the latest version on Mac? Do the slave and master both need to be on the same version? That's weird that it works fine when using the slace VEP and running the VEP instance for Logic on the master.

But doesn't work when just running VEP on the same machine on the mac.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 18, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> Hey Jay, I updated my Mac (the master) to the latest version - 6.0.15264. I haven't updated my PC yet. It's on 6.0.15180. And this one is running fine.
> 
> So do you think there's an issue with the latest version on Mac? Do the slave and master both need to be on the same version? That's weird that it works fine when using the slace VEP and running the VEP instance for Logic on the master.
> 
> But doesn't work when just running VEP on the same machine on the mac.




If they are both open at the same time, yes, they need to be the same version.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 19, 2016)

John Zuker said:


> Yup. Same problem here. I can hear Kontakt. Just can't see it unless I disable/enable etc.. Thanks for reaching out to VSL.


FYI, I just heard back from VSL support regarding the graphics issue. A new update should be released by 9/20/16.
-----------------
Thanks for reporting - we are about to release yet another VE Pro build, which should actually fix this issue once and for all.
We hope we can put it online by tomorrow at the latest - thanks for your patience and my apologies for the inconveniences!

Best regards from Vienna,
Marnix Veenenbos
--
VSL Support
[email protected]


----------



## dgburns (Sep 19, 2016)

As I understand it, there are outstanding issues that are in VEPro 6 currently-

-VSL logic multiport not working in V6
-Play 5 not working in V6 (crashes)
-Latency reporting is still not right, hence delayed playback, especially in larger session files.
-Kontakt v5.6 not showing gui.

Have these been fixed?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 19, 2016)

dgburns said:


> As I understand it, there are outstanding issues that are in VEPro 6 currently-
> 
> 1. -VSL logic multiport not working in V6
> 2. -Play 5 not working in V6 (crashes)
> ...



1. Stay away from it anyway.
2. Fine here.
3. Not seeing this.
4. It does, once it is connected, I think, but it is a dog.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Sep 19, 2016)

First 8 hour stress test shows a few things here:

Some crashes , much more than version 5.
No problems with Play.
Kontakt 5.6 doesn´t show up after loading a Meta-Frame, you have to re-connect, but this will hopefully fixed with the update.
No latency problems here.

BUT !! Logic doesn´t find my slave PC after moving from 5 to 6. Network is connecting Mac and PC, VE-Pro is running on my PC, but VE-Pro PlugIn only shows the Mac instances. Preferences are identical for Mac and PC. I´m lost in the moment !


----------



## dgburns (Sep 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> 1. Stay away from it anyway.
> 2. Fine here.
> 3. Not seeing this.
> 4. It does, once it is connected, I think, but it is a dog.



@Ashermusic - Silly little elf over here setup the multiport in previous tv work, so it's needed for legacy compatibility, even if I avoid on a go-forward. So... does it actually work at all in V6?? Seems it doesn't from what I can read.

The post after yours @Heinigoldstein seems to suggest some K5.6 issues. The network issues mentioned may be unrelated (perhaps not using static IP's..?)

My spider sense says STILL not ready for primetime yet. Can't risk it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 19, 2016)

yep - more worried about client head exploding cause their music is late. Love what I see in new features but I think I'll also wait a tad.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 19, 2016)

dgburns said:


> @Ashermusic - Silly little elf over here setup the multiport in previous tv work, so it's needed for legacy compatibility, even if I avoid on a go-forward. So... does it actually work at all in V6?? Seems it doesn't from what I can read.
> 
> The post after yours @Heinigoldstein seems to suggest some K5.6 issues. The network issues mentioned may be unrelated (perhaps not using static IP's..?)
> 
> My spider sense says STILL not ready for primetime yet. Can't risk it.




No idea about the multiport. It is a bad idea gone wrong IMHO.

Here is what I can tell you:

1. Play 5 is run running fine in VE Pro 6 here on both PC and Mac.

2. Kontakt 5.2.2 is running fine in it on my Mac, with however a couple of occasional crashes.

Bottom line, the advantages outweigh the disadvantages for me.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Any chance that either of you are not using the same version of VE Pro 6 on both your master and slave?


Fortunately I have a serious level of updaters itus and so yes both versions are the same. Personally I do an almost daily check for updates or fixes on every software I have :/ Bit of an OCD thing you might say  I am not getting the crashes anymore so it appears from trial and error that it was happening when I used the VST instances of PLAY 5 on Mac. Now I have loaded all the AUs it is not happening anymore. Though I notice that the scanning of VSTs on Mac for VEP6 still causes at least 5-6 crashes of the application.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 19, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Fortunately I have a serious level of updaters itus and so yes both versions are the same. Personally I do an almost daily check for updates or fixes on every software I have :/ Bit of an OCD thing you might say  I am not getting the crashes anymore so it appears from trial and error that it was happening when I used the VST instances of PLAY 5 on Mac. Now I have loaded all the AUs it is not happening anymore. Though I notice that the scanning of VSTs on Mac for VEP6 still causes at least 5-6 crashes of the application.




Funny, I am also using the VSTs so that my templates are now cross platform without that problem.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Funny, I am also using the VSTs so that my templates are now cross platform without that problem.


I have not had one crash yet and I am on the AU template version now.

BTW what do you mean by Multi-port being a bad idea gone wrong?


----------



## wbacer (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm running VEPro6 with Logic X on a single Mac Pro, no slaves.
Now that we have a choice to either run AU's or VST's within VEPro6 is there an advantage or disadvantage of using one over the other?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 19, 2016)

wbacer said:


> I'm running VEPro6 with Logic X on a single Mac Pro, no slaves.
> Now that we have a choice to either run AU's or VST's within VEPro6 is there an advantage or disadvantage of using one over the other?



Not for you.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks Jay, now with the software updates to VEPro, Kontakt, and Play, are they any advantages to running a PC slave over a Mac slave?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 19, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Thanks Jay, now with the software updates to VEPro, Kontakt, and Play, are they any advantages to running a PC slave over a Mac slave?



Only bang for the buck.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Only bang for the buck.


Good to know that the only significant differences now are monetary and not performance based.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 19, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Good to know that the only significant differences now are monetary and not performance based.



Except that the most powerful PCs are still more powerful than the most powerful Macs in terms of raw number crunching, I believe.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 20, 2016)

The new and improved VEPro build is available on the VSL website.
This is suppose to fix the graphics bug.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> If they are both open at the same time, yes, they need to be the same version.



Ok, so I have updated both VEP6 on my Mac (master) and my slave (PC). They bot on the latest 19th Sept release, and am still having issues with VEP crashing on playback.

So I did a few experiments. If I load up VEP6 on the slave with some instances, and I link these on my Master in Lgic it plays back fine.

But if I link to instances of VEP6 on my Master, then when I hit playback on Logic it crashes VEP. I thought it might have been cos I updated Contact. So I rolled back to 5.5.1 and it is still doing it.

Then I thought it may be a corrupt Logic project. So I created a new Logic project. I then started adding the instances in VEP on the Mac one by one to see if it was a specific instance or instrument. I re-created the whole template again. It played back fine maybe once and the after that when I tried playback again it crashed VEP.

Could it be the VEP6 update, anyone else having similar issues?

Wish I kept the previous VEP6 installers so could roll back to them and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 22, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> Ok, so I have updated both VEP6 on my Mac (master) and my slave (PC). They bot on the latest 19th Sept release, and am still having issues with VEP crashing on playback.
> 
> So I did a few experiments. If I load up VEP6 on the slave with some instances, and I link these on my Master in Lgic it plays back fine.
> 
> ...



No, I am not. I would send the crash log to VSL and see what they say.


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> No, I am not. I would send the crash log to VSL and see what they say.


Thanks Jay, I just did and got a reply from them saying its a PLAY issue with the VST format. I'm gonna try build the template with the AU version and see if it crashes it as well. I forgot I had some EW instruments in there. I haven't upgraded PLAY to 5 yet, still on 4.3. I'll also try upgrade and see if this maybe resolves it. Or else will contact EW and see why the PLAY VST is crashing VEP6

I was wanting to use the VST version so that I could port the template between my Mac and PC. But guess will stick with the AU versions for now until its resolved.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 22, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> Thanks Jay, I just did and got a reply from them saying its a PLAY issue with the VST format. I'm gonna try build the template with the AU version and see if it crashes it as well. I forgot I had some EW instruments in there. I haven't upgraded PLAY to 5 yet, still on 4.3. I'll also try upgrade and see if this maybe resolves it. Or else will contact EW and see why the PLAY VST is crashing VEP6
> 
> I was wanting to use the VST version so that I could port the template between my Mac and PC. But guess will stick with the AU versions for now until its resolved.



Yes, I am the one who originally reported that to them as well as EW.

Play 5 AU seems to be working fine in VE Pro 6, VST fine in VE Pro 6 on slave PC, not so hotsy totsy on VE Pro 6 on Mac, but no problem directly in Logic. Go figure.


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 22, 2016)

1


Ashermusic said:


> Yes, I am the one who originally reported that to them as well as EW.
> 
> Play 5 AU seems to be working fine in VE Pro 6, VST fine in VE Pro 6 on slave PC, not so hotsy totsy on VE Pro 6 on Mac, but no problem directly in Logic. Go figure.



Thanks Jay, least now it makes sense that its the PLAY VST. Whats so weird is that the template and project were running fine about 2 weeks ago. And my PLAY hasn't changed since then. But I guess I'll stick with PLAY AU's in VEP for now just to be safe


----------



## JohnG (Sep 22, 2016)

One tip -- I had some issues within VE Pro 6 standalone on a PC (W10) with "sample folder not found" and was labouriously re-selecting sample folders from within VE Pro, which nobody wants to do.

BUT...
....this was resolved after closing VE Pro, launching PLAY in standalone and correcting the folder location in the "Favorites" block, which is in the lower left of the browser window. Somehow the location was not correct so I fixed that by right-clicking on the name of the library (HB) and locating the Instruments folder. Now everything is smooth and groovy.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry to report that the latest update of VEPro did not fix the graphics problem for me.
Although at startup, I’m able to see all of the Play 5.0 instances, all of the Kontakt 5.6 instances as well as the Omnisphere instances still boot up to a black screen.
Anyone else still having this problem?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 22, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Sorry to report that the latest update of VEPro did not fix the graphics problem for me.
> Although at startup, I’m able to see all of the Play 5.0 instances, all of the Kontakt 5.6 instances as well as the Omnisphere instances still boot up to a black screen.
> Anyone else still having this problem?



If you connect to it from your DAW, does the GUI then show properly?


----------



## wbacer (Sep 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> If you connect to it from your DAW, does the GUI then show properly?


Not sure how to do that. 
I've always opened VEPro first and then the corresponding Logic project which connects to VEPro automatically.
How do you connect to VEPro from within Logic?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 22, 2016)

So it's already connected from the VE Pro plugin in Logic to the VE Pro instance? 
If not, then open the plugin and click connect.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> So it's already connected from the VE Pro plugin in Logic to the VE Pro instance?
> If not, then open the plugin and click connect.


Thanks Jay for helping me think through this.
If I open VEPro Server first then the corresponding Logic project they automatically connect as they always have.
I can select different tracks in Logic and with Auto Raise Instance selected in VEPro, VEPro automatically updates the corresponding instance to match the selected Logic track. I play a note on my keyboard and I hear the correct voice but the GUI in VEPro remain black until I click on the Kontakt button in the VEPro channel. 
All of this worked perfectly until I installed the latest version of Kontakt.
Vienna has acknowledged the problem and said it was fixed in their latest update but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 22, 2016)

But when you click on the Kontakt button the GUI appears properly? If so, well that is an annoyance but doesn't really interfere with getting work done, does it?


----------



## wbacer (Sep 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> But when you click on the Kontakt button the GUI appears properly? If so, well that is an annoyance but doesn't really interfere with getting work done, does it?


Yes, as soon as you click on the Kontakt button, the GUI appears and no it does not interfere with getting work done.
It is an annoyance and I'm sure Vienna with work it out. If this is the least of my problems, I've got nothin to complain about. Life is good.


----------



## bobulusbillman (Sep 23, 2016)

After upgrading to VEPro 6 I got a error from K5 every time I tried to open my metaframe. See attached.

This happened both with K5 5.5.2 and 5.6. I'm on Windows 7 with all the latest updates. Have had to revert back to VEPro 5 where once again everything worked as expected!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 23, 2016)

bobulusbillman said:


> After upgrading to VEPro 6 I got a error from K5 every time I tried to open my metaframe. See attached.
> 
> This happened both with K5 5.5.2 and 5.6. I'm on Windows 7 with all the latest updates. Have had to revert back to VEPro 5 where once again everything worked as expected!


my system specs - looks like it will be Jan (they get all this sorted out) or unemployed for a WHILE. :(


----------



## URL (Sep 23, 2016)

a thought, virus protection can create these problems I have experienced myself similar problem but with UAD cards and virus protection, they go so deep in the system file so...I had to reinstall OS X.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 29, 2016)

Just migrated from Logic Pro X to Nuendo 7 and Cubase 8.5, and can report that VPro 6 (with the latest patch / update 6.0.15318) seems to fix many of the black instrument issues with Kontact 5.6. I'm still on El-Capitan and not planning to go to Sierra for a while.

Will report back here, if I find anything else.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 29, 2016)

I upgraded a couple of my PCs and I'm pausing for now because I find I have to rebuild my VE Pro templates. 

Once the templates are rebuilt, it works fine so far on the computers I've done (1 Mac, 2 PCs Windows 10; use 64 bit Standalone mode in VE Pro). And hats off to Vienna for responding so quickly with updates. Excellent service and an excellent product.


----------



## John Zuker (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm usually getting a couple of crashes a day. Not horrible. Definitely not as rock solid as 5, but they are moving swiftly to get it there. I am loading VEP 5 templates into 6, not starting from scratch.

By the way, how does one load a different server project in VEP 6 (and thus close the currently opened server project) while Logic (or DAW of choice) and VEP are both open.
This causes VEP to crash every time. I have to quit VEP and reopen/load fresh for a different server project and then reconnect all the instances in Logic (or quit and reboot Logic as well). Wasn't an issue with 5.

FYI; Using a (pre trash can) Mac Pro 2x6 3.46 gig, el Capitan, Logic Pro 10.2.4, Kontakt 5.6 (which may be more of a culprit), Play 5, latest VEP 6 etc


----------



## wbacer (Sep 30, 2016)

I was using VEPro 6 on a 2015 Mac Pro 12 core, no slaves.
I finally had to give up using VEPro6 because it crashed so often. I would just be staring at the screen and it would unexpectedly quit for no apparent reason or I would open another program like Safari and it would crash. I sent the crash report to VSL and they are looking into it. I sure hope they get the bugs worked out. I love the program, when it works...


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 30, 2016)

Just installed VEP 6 and as I expected the tabs alone are a great improvement as is the 'progress' bar. That said, I haven't put it through any paces yet so not sure about any possible issues (MAS version for DP.) It did crash once when clicking around on it a lot which got my attention.

EDIT: Worked with VE Pro for several hours creating a pretty sizable template without incident. Seems pretty solid in that VSL way. We'll see how triggering a ton of Kontakt in it works soon enough.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 1, 2016)

Also getting regular crashes here. Haven't been able to figure out the culprit but some days it crashes after most projects, other days it's a few times a day... if the next update is still buggy I'll be downgrading back to 5....definitely not stable yet and would discourage 5 users who don't feel the need to go bleeding edge from upgrading currently...

Also can't say I'm seeing anything that resembles the promised CPU gains... Maybe a bit more, but I can't say I felt I struck in any way by the claimed CPU performance boosts... IMO there's some hype going on there, (figures based on numbers), in the real world it's not performing a whole heck of a lot different than 5 so far... it's more organized, which is a huge improvement, but my jaw didn't hit the floor noticing a massive performance gain...

Hopefully this will improve, I think it's a lot of hype... (could be OSX being a piece of $h1te...)


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 1, 2016)

No crashes on my slave PC, occasional ones on my Mac, but not a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## dgburns (Oct 1, 2016)

@jcrosby @Dave Connor -

Thanks for the updates, V6 sitting there uninstalled for now.


----------



## dgburns (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, I had some time, so decided to try my hand at this update. After a day of putzing about with installing, I can happily report that Vepro 6 is working as expected. No crashes so far. Current LPX templates from V5 loaded fine.(updated Kontakt and Play as well)

And the VSL multiport solution is also behaving as expected in LPX.I think V6 is gonna stick, and I did notice about a 20 percent improvement on the pc's cpu loads. Not really any improvements noticed on song loads and vepro connection times. I opened some recent cues, and everything is playing as it did in V5.

I really miss the window that showed the project frames and their connection state as a list view. It is not intuitive to view them across the top when you have alot of project frames loaded. I also preferred the darker gui contrast, it's a bit harder to see the meters on the side panel now. sigh...

Looks promising so far. Just thought I'd share.

-edit-
mac os 10.11.4,lpx 10.2.4, three win10 pc's with latest win10 updates.kontakt 5.6,Play 5.


----------



## Matt Riley (Oct 4, 2016)

dgburns said:


> I really miss the window that showed the project frames and their connection state as a list view. It is not intuitive to view them across the top when you have alot of project frames loaded. I also preferred the darker gui contrast, it's a bit harder to see the meters on the side panel now.


Agreed.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 11, 2016)

Dear treasured community members,

I have had VEPro 6 waiting for install for a while now and I think I should fire it up.

Are there any barriers, any issues with legacy VIFrames?

(Latest El Cap, Logic, Kontakt 5.5x not K5.6 here)


----------



## tweetertech (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello all,

I hope this thread isn't too old for this to be a necro-post, but my studio is considering finally upgrading from 5 to 6 and I'd like current opinions/anecdotes/knowledge on any potential pitfalls in this process. E.g., can I just open up and convert a metaframe from 5 into the equivalent in 6 without worry or hassle?


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jan 21, 2018)

No problems at all for me. I never missed 5 for a second.


----------



## tweetertech (Jan 22, 2018)

Great to hear! Anyone else?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 22, 2018)

Same here.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 22, 2018)

It's been a great experience since day 1 - loving the new features.

I simply imported my old metaframes from 5 without any problems on three different computers (running Win 10 and 8.1)


----------

